# Chaffing dishes



## wedding venuw (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi, 

I really hate using chaffing dishes and was looking something more modern to keep food hot.Has anyone got any ideas? 

Tim


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Well until someone invents a better idea, chaffers are here to stay.
Why do you dislike them so much?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I second the question.
There are some awfully purty looking chaffer setups
out there these days.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

There are some nice ones on the market.

Invest in a few for the more discerning events and raise the rental and deposit fees.

mimi


----------

